# South African Moving to Mauritius



## Faraaz (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi

I am South African Looking to move to another country

any help on mauritius ?

i am a qualified IT Specialist although i am looking more into starting a business

just myself and my wife 

any help would be appreciated 

thanks


----------



## navitas (Jul 13, 2017)

There are several possible ways to move to Mauritius. You may just move in with a work permit or as an Investor. You may also obtain residence permit when acquiring real estate properties.

If you intend to start a business in Mauritius, this will make things a little easier but there are some requirements that you will need to meet before your licenses and permits are given.


----------



## TALIA 1304 (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi I am looking for South Africans who are moving to Maurtius as I would like to start the Ball rolling on some help and questions ,I too will be moving soon .


----------

